# Wiring A Fire Alarm Panel



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

I have this photo of a fire alarm panel.  It had already been inspected and approved.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 877


View attachment 1518


View attachment 1518


/monthly_2011_03/572953e156bea_WiringaFireAlarmPanel.jpg.26d4cdba935feaed3fc98dc6ed6427ab.jpg


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Just close the panel doors and it will look just fine.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah, looks good from my office.........


----------



## Alias (Mar 16, 2011)

oy vey.......

Sue, where the west still lives........


----------



## crothemi (Mar 17, 2011)

You might want to point this little section of code out to the installers.

NFPA 70 110.12 Mechanical Execution of Work. Electrical equipment

shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 17, 2011)

crothemi,

I would but based upon the requirements for political correctness I would have to modify the code language.... "an appropriate workpersonlike example"

Neat creates an impression that to do otherwise would suggest personal standards, We can not use the term "man" and we no longer have manners.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 17, 2011)

> We can not use the term "man" and we no longer have manners.


So I should be correcting the grandkids and tell them "oh man" is no longer acceptable they should be saying "oh person"


----------



## permitguy (Mar 17, 2011)

They aren't grandkids any more.  They're your second generation descendants.  "Grand" suggests something is either large, or particularly special.  We don't want to give anyone the impression of either.


----------

